# The R14 A4 DTM car to be B7 A4?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The current 2007 Audi A4 DTM car is the "R13". In 2004 it was the R11 based on the B6 Audi A4, 2005 it was the R12 first of the B7 shape. 2006 had the R12+ a revised version of the 2005 car. and 2007 the R13 with new rear body work, but still with B7 style. Will the 2008 R14 be based on the new B8 A4? Mercedes launched their new C-class road car in late 2006 and had new cars ready for DTM in 2007. I am sure Audi will do the same for their new A4 for 2008?????







......but the B8 A4 will be great to see in DTM, I cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The R14 A4 DTM car to be B7 A4? (lappies)*

What'll be really interesting is if the DTM were to switch to coupes. A5s versus CLKs would be cool, and aerodynamically superior.


----------



## grmncarfan (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: The R14 A4 DTM car to be B7 A4? ([email protected])*

But DTM by definition is a touring series, which by definition should be sedan racing. From a marketing point of view it makes more sense for both Audi and MB to race their sedans, which outsell their coupe counterparts by a large margin. 
I'm interested in seeing some drag coefficient data on A4 vs A5 and C vs CLK. I know over at BMW they always made their sedans and coupes aerodynamically equal (.30Cd for both E90 and E92). In some cases the sedan would end up having better aero because of the rear end (E46, M5 @ .31Cd vs M6 @ .32Cd). A sleeker shape doesn't always mean better aero.
As for a B8 "based" DTM car, it doesn't work like that because DTM cars are not production car-based at all. A DTM car is a semi carbon fiber monocoque with a "skin" that resembles a road car. So if Audi just want a car that looks like the B8, it's fairly easy - just make a B8 shaped shell with B8 lights. If they want a brand new chassis, then that's another story. 


_Modified by grmncarfan at 7:48 AM 10/20/2007_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: The R14 A4 DTM car to be B7 A4? (grmncarfan)*

I was referring to the body of the new R14. And probably the car itself will be heavily based on the R13. As for the Body, chances are Audi will have the B8 body on the car and ready. Except they will have to make a new chassis. DTM is a Silhouette series, and the rules state that the "body" must have the exact same lights and roof-line as the road car. The rest of the body can be molded for better aerodynamics but the end result must resemble the road going car. The B8 is different in size to the B7 and thus will need a new chassis (regardless of the fact that the chassis are not production based....it comes down to the rules and the size of the production car. This is proven by the fact that Mercedes had to build a brand new car for 2007 to accommodate the new shape C-Class. They even complained about a lack of aerodynamic efficiency in the start of the season because of their new bigger car.
But the B8 will look AWSOME in DTM form!!!!!!


----------

